# Hiring Too Many Warehouse Workers



## downset00 (Mar 17, 2022)

Are other DC’s seeing large amounts of new hires? Inbound alone on B1 went from 40 to 112 workers! Plans sit around 70,000 each shift because we don’t have room to store freight. On top of that, we set plans each period, if we start pacing over then they tell us to stop receiving until after break. Most of the time all the new hires just stand around. We also flex home 40 plus people a day. All this down time and they don’t bother to train people who are less than 90 days, they just flex them home. We apparently aren’t going by production anymore either. On a side note, if you need drugs there’s plenty going around. People nodding out throughout the day makes it exciting. But they don’t do anything about it unless they hit someone or break something. Lovely


----------



## LiftHeavyStuff (Mar 17, 2022)

I am just guesstimating, but during the height of COVID we got dangerously low on people on shift at our DC. Maybe someone did the math upstairs and figured it would be better to overstaff and give people the opportunity to flex down depending on the plan/backlog. This will always ensure each department is properly staffed and at the same time reduce the amount of overtime each WW will work which will also in the end save the DC money.

I would love to hear something official about it!


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 17, 2022)

downset00 said:


> Are other DC’s seeing large amounts of new hires? Inbound alone on B1 went from 40 to 112 workers! Plans sit around 70,000 each shift because we don’t have room to store freight. On top of that, we set plans each period, if we start pacing over then they tell us to stop receiving until after break. Most of the time all the new hires just stand around. We also flex home 40 plus people a day. All this down time and they don’t bother to train people who are less than 90 days, they just flex them home. We apparently aren’t going by production anymore either. On a side note, if you need drugs there’s plenty going around. People nodding out throughout the day makes it exciting. But they don’t do anything about it unless they hit someone or break something. Lovely



Yep this is the new standard at the moment. Cocaine is rampant right now as people were using it to survive 60 hour work weeks even though we've slowed down they haven't slowed down their use.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 17, 2022)

Overstaffing, paying people to stand around, paying benefits for those that work maybe one shift per week.  YOUR 401k dollars hard at work.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 17, 2022)

Or they plan on cleaning house and want to make sure they have staff before they walk all the 30 percenters with 2,000 accountable hours


----------



## whsDCII (Mar 17, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Or they plan on cleaning house and want to make sure they have staff before they walk all the 30 percenters with 2,000 accountable hours


That is the rumor.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 17, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Or they plan on cleaning house and want to make sure they have staff before they walk all the 30 percenters with 2,000 accountable hours


Good I hope so.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 18, 2022)

Capacity should cut labor cuts… If I’m not mistaken, right? @Gabrigawr


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 18, 2022)

N


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 18, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Capacity should cut labor cuts… If I’m not mistaken, right? @Gabrigawr


If a building is at capacity it would cut labor hours in the respective departments. The building could start having more cartons go thru as conveyable flow have less reserve which COULD cut WHS hours but also cut IB hours because less freight is going reserve. You won't need that many CA/FP pickers but wouldn't need that many people in the dock either since they create more reserve. So you're looking at more flow from ART. MBP wouldn't get affected too much if anything they might gain hours from the break pack flow and if you're OB well you're always going to have work since OB is so dependent on every other department for work.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 18, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Or they plan on cleaning house and want to make sure they have staff before they walk all the 30 percenters with 2,000 accountable hours


Not likely. Those 30 percenters are, for the most part, out of 90 days. It gets a lot harder to term after 90 days.

*except for safety non-negotiables


----------



## Hal (Mar 18, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Not likely. Those 30 percenters are, for the most part, out of 90 days. It gets a lot harder to term after 90 days.
> 
> *except for safety non-negotiables


This.

Long story short. Get use to these massive headcounts. This year every building has fairly lofty goals from HQ on throughput.

To the point that most buildings can no longer just keep hiring to hit and need to basically just maintain the headcounts they have while looking into other ways to push throughput.

Right now the network needs to and is trying to get more distribution centers off the ground. Target didn't build any new DCs in 2021 and the rest of the network is going to feel it for a while until construction and acquisition of new buildings catches up.

TL;DR These massive HCs are here to stay.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 18, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Not likely. Those 30 percenters are, for the most part, out of 90 days. It gets a lot harder to term after 90 days.
> 
> *except for safety non-negotiables


💯


----------



## RWTM (Mar 18, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Yep this is the new standard at the moment. Cocaine is rampant right now as people were using it to survive 60 hour work weeks even though we've slowed down they haven't slowed down their use.


How would you know cocaine is rampant


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 18, 2022)

RWTM said:


> How would you know cocaine is rampant



Being so overcrowded things that weren't noticed before aren't as easy to hide with all the new eyes and ears all over. The things people are doing at work is at some point going to get noticed by someone and working with these people I see it.   I've randomly cut through tier rack aisles and interrupted people doing it.  I've been sitting on a toilet when they're in the stall next to me scraping a line and then snorting it(pay attention the their shoes so I can see who it was).  A guy that decided to quit thought he would let us know who he's been snorting with\buying from just incase we were interested.  Every now and then theirs small get togethers outside of work and people drunk talk.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> This.
> 
> Long story short. Get use to these massive headcounts. This year every building has fairly lofty goals from HQ on throughput.
> 
> ...


My last review was in 19. It still states “Delivered Important Outcomes” is there a better rating above that?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Being so overcrowded things that weren't noticed before aren't as easy to hide with all the new eyes and ears all over. The things people are doing at work is at some point going to get noticed by someone and working with these people I see it.   I've randomly cut through tier rack aisles and interrupted people doing it.  I've been sitting on a toilet when they're in the stall next to me scraping a line and then snorting it(pay attention the their shoes so I can see who it was).  A guy that decided to quit thought he would let us know who he's been snorting with\buying from just incase we were interested.  Every now and then theirs small get togethers outside of work and people drunk talk.


TM’s are always sniffing their noises. I havnt gotten Covid yet at all and whenever my nose runs I start to wonder. That’s why I mask up still. I heard at start up the other day TM’s are falling asleep while driving PRT. Watch out for taking Benadryl for allergies. Use a non drowsy antihistamine.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 16, 2022)

RWTM said:


> My last review was in 19. It still states “Delivered Important Outcomes” is there a better rating above that?


Yes, DIO is the middle. DEO (delivered exceptional outcomes) is the highest.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Yes, DIO is the middle. DEO (delivered exceptional outcomes) is the highest.


I know your right too.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 16, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I know your right too.


I’m not sure if they still use that rating system or not. My last few reviews don’t have that rating part, but I changed positions so I don’t know if that’s the reason.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> I’m not sure if they still use that rating system or not. My last few reviews don’t have that rating part, but I changed positions so I don’t know if that’s the reason.


Nah they stopped in 19’ I started in 19’ lol I have 1 review.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

TBH with my productivity and how I go from Production to not being on prod really dropped my 6 week NCON productivity average. I’d probably be embarrassed to see my review now if it was solely based on productivity… I don’t want to get a CA after a year of being clean!!! (CA free)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 16, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> I’m not sure if they still use that rating system or not. My last few reviews don’t have that rating part, but I changed positions so I don’t know if that’s the reason.


Spot still uses it.
Review terms:
Delivered exceptional outcomes DEO
Delivered important outcomes DIO
Improved outcomes needed ION


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

™️


----------



## Hal (Apr 16, 2022)

RWTM said:


> My last review was in 19. It still states “Delivered Important Outcomes” is there a better rating above that?


They change the name of it every year. 2020 was a 1-4 rating. Last year was back to the three but it was 3 different terms that still meant the same thing as ION, DIO and DEO.

Non-merit TMs in DCs are still placed in one of those buckets but only get a written review now if they were in the ION category. And by written review I mean a documented performance note. OMs should still telling you where you lie.


----------

